# Swiss Miss day 145...Not Good



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Swiss Miss is on day 145...shes making me sooo nervous!! Shes a first freshener, and just got over toxemia. Shes doing fine after treatment, but its always nerve racking I will try to add pictures. She is quite honestly the definition of signs of kidding! She has completely dropped and ligs are just about gone! Of course, she'll wait until its snowing a blizzard at 3 am! pics coming...

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Swiss Miss day 145...*

sounds like she is getting really close.... HAppy Kidding... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Swiss Miss day 145...*

Hope she has a quick and healthy delivery for you!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Swiss Miss day 145...*

Swiss Miss came back down with toxemia on 2/10/10. I started her back on the proplyene glycol 60ccs 2xs a day, but went out at 5 AM this morning and she was gone...her picture can still be seen at this link: http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/lamanchadoes.htm
It was a huge loss for the entire family, she will be dearly missed.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Swiss Miss...sending hugs your way.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I am soo sorry. I know how hard it is to lose a goat!!!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry you lost Swiss Miss ~hugs~


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: aww so sorry you lost her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: I am so very sorry for your losses :hug: You did what you could.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear this news, it seemed like she was getting better. :hug:  (((big hug)))


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost her Meagan.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry you lost her.... :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your family on the loss of Swiss Miss. I had been checking the thread to see her pic and it is so sad to see what has happened.  In loving memory of your special girl. :hug:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you to everyone :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

so sorry she didn't make it...she was a beautiful doe...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry! Hugs!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry :hug:


----------

